
Show HN: Distancing.party – Send love and happiness to others around the world - LeafMeAlone
https://distancing.party/
======
LeafMeAlone
Hi all! With all that's going on in the world I thought I'd make a fun little
project [0] to make the world feel more connected! It's basically a map with
an overlay that allows you to send love and happiness to others :)

I also embedded the lofi hip hop radio to make the site more chill (but can
hide it if you want).

Tech stack is Go, Redis, and vanilla HTML/JS running on Heroku

Thanks!

[0]: [https://distancing.party/](https://distancing.party/)

------
lifekaizen
Hilarious! Love it :)

